# Digam adeus ao Pinhal de Leiria



## Agreste (25 Abr 2008 às 13:25)

Num país com poucas alternativas económicas é triste verificar como uma das paisagens mais bonitas vai provavelmente desaparecer para sempre...

Se tudo continuar com a desorganização do passado não deve sobrar nenhum dos 710 mil hectares de pinheiro bravo português...

Estes e estes acusam estes de nada fazerem, mas no fundo todos procuram é subsídios

Aqui, aqui e aqui está o resumo de toda esta trapalhada 


Só pra por aqui literatura mais especifica... ou se quiserem procurem por «Pine welt desease» ou «Bursaphelenchus xylophilus»


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2008 às 15:06)

Infelizmente o problema parece que também já chegou à ilha da Madeira, os pinhais por aqui na zona norte estão a ficar todos secos, mas ao contrário dai, por cá ninguem fala nem pró nem contra..


----------



## belem (9 Mai 2008 às 19:47)

É uma boa oportunidade para plantar árvores de madeiras mais nobres como as da flora nativa.


----------



## achor (12 Jan 2009 às 01:16)

Não me interpretem mal (eu até gosto de um bom pinhal), mas por vezes há males que veem por bem. O pinheiro tem nas zonas costeiras arenosas ao norte de Lisboa o seu habitat primordial, mas foi provavelmente o primeiro grande erro Português ao nivel da gestão florestal, já que ocupou praticamente toda a area natural existente de carvalhos ao norte do tejo, visto que era mais rentavel. É também o pinheiro-bravo o principal responsavel pelos incontrolaveis incêndios florestais que varrem o país no verão (resina, folhas secas que cobrem o chão durante o verão, má retenção de humidade nos solos). 
A zona do pinhal de Leiria é uma zona de eleição do quase desaparecido Carvalho-Português, e as zonas mais húmidas das Beiras do Carvalho-Roble.

Em relação à Madeira, nem sei o que é que o pinheiro lá faz. Deviam preocupar-se com outras espécies.
Claro que existe espaço para o pinheiro em Portugal, mas nunca nesta bandalheira em que a floresta Portuguesa se transformou ao longo de séculos e as pessoas se habituaram a encarar como o "normal"

PS: não se arranja uma pragazita para o eucalipto?!


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2009 às 12:03)

achor disse:


> Não me interpretem mal (eu até gosto de um bom pinhal), mas por vezes há males que veem por bem. O pinheiro tem nas zonas costeiras arenosas ao norte de Lisboa o seu habitat primordial, mas foi provavelmente o primeiro grande erro Português ao nivel da gestão florestal, já que ocupou praticamente toda a area natural existente de carvalhos ao norte do tejo, visto que era mais rentavel. É também o pinheiro-bravo o principal responsavel pelos incontrolaveis incêndios florestais que varrem o país no verão (resina, folhas secas que cobrem o chão durante o verão, má retenção de humidade nos solos).
> A zona do pinhal de Leiria é uma zona de eleição do quase desaparecido Carvalho-Português, e as zonas mais húmidas das Beiras do Carvalho-Roble.
> 
> Em relação à Madeira, nem sei o que é que o pinheiro lá faz. Deviam preocupar-se com outras espécies.
> ...



o pinheio é a base de muitos ambientes florestais semi-naturais sendo que é uma arvore de alguma importancia. a nossa flora autocone está algo danificada e o ideal era a coexistentia dela com as outras especies introduzidas mas isso é muito dificilo sobreio, a oliveira, a azinheira, entre outros especimes estao se a aguentar bem e começam a integrar-se com as outras especies invasoras mas, segundo a selecção natural, muitas outras especies estão a definhar e a ser subtituidas pelas invasoras.
por um lado as especies invasoras levam á destruição mas por outro lado tambem podem trazer beneficios e, irradica-las após tantos anos de integração na nossa floresta poderia trazer consequencias nefastas sobre as quais ainda pouco sdabemos


----------



## *Dave* (12 Jan 2009 às 14:39)

achor disse:


> ... *pinheiro-bravo o principal responsavel pelos incontrolaveis incêndios florestais* ...



Está enganado! A culpa não é do pinheiro-bravo, mas sim do ser humano.
Já pensaram quantos incêndios florestais de grandes proporções iríamos ter no Verão (ou noutra época do ano...) se as florestas portugueses fossem "organizadas"?
Imaginem que depois de cada hectare de pinheiros, havia um de sobreiros. Se o incêndio pegasse num pinheiro esse hectare estaria perdido, mas não passaria daí. O sobreiro custa muito a arder e se estiver a uma distância razoável de outra árvore, nem chega a pegar fogo.
O ser humano é que pensa "epá vou encher isto tudo cheio de pinheiros!" depois vem o vermelho e leva-lhe aquilo tudo!

Tudo faz falta! Melhor deixar estar os pinheiros, do que cortar-los para fazer loteamentos. Há muito terreno abandonado que serve bem para fazer habitações.

Outra parte que não podemos esquecer é toda a fauna de flora que está associada aos pinheiros... isso sim, seria seria algo muito preocupante.


ABRAÇO


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

*Dave* disse:


> Está enganado! A culpa não é do pinheiro-bravo, mas sim do ser humano.
> Já pensaram quantos incêndios florestais de grandes proporções iríamos ter no Verão (ou noutra época do ano...) se as florestas portugueses fossem "organizadas"?
> Imaginem que depois de cada hectare de pinheiros, havia um de sobreiros. Se o incêndio pegasse num pinheiro esse hectare estaria perdido, mas não passaria daí. O sobreiro custa muito a arder e se estiver a uma distância razoável de outra árvore, nem chega a pegar fogo.
> O ser humano é que pensa "epá vou encher isto tudo cheio de pinheiros!" depois vem o vermelho e leva-lhe aquilo tudo!
> ...



subscrevo


----------



## kikofra (12 Jan 2009 às 20:58)

as arvores dobradas sao demais!! curtia tanto subi-las, e eram fáceis de subir.


----------



## belem (13 Jan 2009 às 00:34)

*Dave* disse:


> Está enganado! A culpa não é do pinheiro-bravo, mas sim do ser humano.
> Já pensaram quantos incêndios florestais de grandes proporções iríamos ter no Verão (ou noutra época do ano...) se as florestas portugueses fossem "organizadas"?
> Imaginem que depois de cada hectare de pinheiros, havia um de sobreiros. Se o incêndio pegasse num pinheiro esse hectare estaria perdido, mas não passaria daí. O sobreiro custa muito a arder e se estiver a uma distância razoável de outra árvore, nem chega a pegar fogo.
> O ser humano é que pensa "epá vou encher isto tudo cheio de pinheiros!" depois vem o vermelho e leva-lhe aquilo tudo!
> ...



A fauna de um pinhal não é sequer equiparável à de uma floresta climácica.
Agora sem dúvida que cortar o pinhal inteiro não deve ser a melhor solução.
Gostei da solução que destes, de fazer plantios com diferentes espécies.
O pinhal até pode ser usado como planta abrigo para o crescimento da floresta climácica, pois dá sombra aos pequenos carvalhos, mas existem plantas melhores para esse efeito, tal como a esteva.


----------

